# Aldi- Purchasing Alcohol "Challenge 25"



## loulou117

Has anyone come across this and can anyone clarify what is "challenge 25" and is it a campaign enforced in the republic of Ireland.

I'm in my late 30's and everytime I purchase alcohol in Aldi the staff member asks me "am I over the age of 25yrs" - I emailed Aldi regarding this because it is making me very uncomfortable and they stated: its the law and all Aldi stores use the Challenge 25, they query a customers age when they think the customer might not be over 25.

This makes no sense and I have google this and I see its a campaign in the U.K. but cannot find anything on this in the republic of Ireland. The consumer board say, of course 18yrs is the legal age and I came across in the RRAI you can query someone's age if you think they are under 21.

Has anyone come across this "Challenge 25" when purchasing alcohol in Ireland.


----------



## serotoninsid

I havn't come across it.  However, you should take it as a complement.  I wish someone was still asking me for my ID!


----------



## Time

It would be a pain in the backside if they kept asking for ID and were over 30.


----------



## mathepac

http://www.challenge25.org


----------



## Setanta12

I don't see the problem here.

A minor inconvenience to help prevent underage drinking.  If you drive to the ldi, you should carry your driving licence with you - give them  that. Or if coming from work, perhaps you've a work-ID? Or if comign from home, bring your passport.

Faintly ridiculous? Yes, but where is the inconvenience?


----------



## mathepac

Kildavin said:


> .... Faintly ridiculous? Yes, but where is the inconvenience?


I see it as a little more serious than that because, to quote the OP :

"... they stated: *its the law * and all Aldi stores use the Challenge 25, they query a customers age when they think the customer might not be over 25." emphasis mine.

An in-store challenge issued on this basis in an Irish shop is open to a court challenge (a real legal challenge) and I think it is reasonable to expect that ALDI provide their staff with adequate training to be able to operate within the liquor licensing laws of Ireland.

Object to renewing their liquor licence until staff are properly trained?


----------



## Setanta12

We don't know where the OP emailed - did he email Scotland - was his email posted through to there automatically?  Did he identify himself as Irish ?  Did the complainant suffer any loss as being asked to prove their age?

A reply to the effect that 'No I am under 25 but over 18' and here's my proof would work.

I don't think Aldi are refusing to sell alcohol to people aged 19 / 20/ 21/ 22/ 23 / 24 / 25 years of age - do you?


----------



## loulou117

*re*

Let me clarify for you Kildavin, I am continuously being asked "am I over 25yrs" (never have I being asked to show I.D. so whats the point, sure I could be lying...), I have answered yes and even on one occasion I stated my age which I didn't have too and laughed but this is continuing....you cannot see the inconvenience, seriously!!!!

Also, I am in contact with Aldi and from the onset I clearly stated the store location and asked is this "challenge 25" enforced in the republic of Ireland, I am aware its a UK campaign.

I have being in contact with the consumer of Ireland and they have not heard about it and I'm currently awaiting a response from the RRAI (responsibilities retailing in Ireland) who state: if a person looks under the age of 21yrs I.D. can be requested when purchasing alcohol.

Since corresponding with Aldi and they have stated its the law and they only enforce it and now today a different customer service person said, no its not enforced in Ireland the challenge 25 but they are entitled to ask if I'm over 25ys and ask to see i.d. - Well they can't and by them enforcing their own policies (i.e. u.k. governed policies) this is a clear breach of the RRAI, so i'll be putting this in writing and requesting a response.


----------



## Time

I agree it is a training issue. When alcohol is scanned a warning flashes up to check the age of the customer. This is simply cancelled if the customer is obviously over 18. Otherwise ID should be sought to complete the sale. 

Now I am almost 40 and am fully grey. I would be miffed if someone asked if I was over 25. This device could be used to deny service to anyone the shop person chose to. 

I look forward to their response.


----------



## creagh_fish

They need to sort it out. I'm a fan of the shop but some of their employees take it too far.

I was visiting my local Aldi about two years ago with my partner, the two of us nearing thirty and unfortunately for us, both looking it. I was buying a small whop which included two bottles of wine. When I was paying, was asked for ID, which I presented. But then my partner was asked for ID. He (never needing it and being around the corner from his house) didn't have anything, and they refused the sale. The woman in charge was actually rude about it, and I followed on and complained.

I was told that this is their policy, to card everybody, even the people not buying alcohol, and was only apologised to me because of her rudeness, not because they refused to sell me alcohol as an adult. Don't get me wrong, I like Aldi, they've nice food at good prices, and I'm not going to cut off my nose to spite my face, but I do choose to do my main shop in Lidl as a result... it's not worth the hassle.


----------



## mathepac

I contacted ALDI on their expensive 1800 number. This connects to an English call centre. I was also told "it's the law" and was then told it's "store policy", so apparently the lack of staff training is wide-spread. I asked for a call-back from someone in authority, knowledgeable about Irish liquor licensing laws; I won't hold my breath.


----------



## loulou117

Yes I had another email today stating "its the law" yet yesterday a different customer service person said, its not its just Aldi's policy, definitely a training issue regarding policies and procedures when it comes to customers purchasing alcohol.

It's very clear this "challenge 25" is enforced in the U.K but it does not appear to be here so then it cannot be an Aldi policy in the Republic of Ireland. RRAI outline policies and procedures for supermarkets.

I do prefer shopping in Aldi but there's no way I'm going to be continually questioned am I over 25yrs when I'm actually over 35yrs.... 

I have a nice detailed letter ready to go off tomorrow by registered post.., just trying to get a contact name in the Head Office in Newbridge, Naas..


----------



## Time

Is this just one shop or a few different stores that are doing this? Same assistant each time?


----------



## loulou117

Interesting point Time. Well I don't know about the other Aldi stores and I am specifically relating my queries to the one in question as its the only one I shop in. 
Also, it is the same assistant each time.

When I was in touch with customer service they explained they had contacted that particular store and the manager apologises but it is store policy and as already said, another customer service person said, this campaign it appears is not enforce in the republic, they also stated challenge 25 is advertised in all stores and this is incorrect because its definitely not advertised in my local store.


----------



## Time

I would go to a different assistant the next time just to see if it is just a training issue.


----------



## STEINER

Time said:


> I would go to a different assistant the next time just to see if it is just a training issue.



Sometimes, there is just one till open, especially at less busy shopping times. 

I would say it to the particular assistant that " you query my age every time I buy alcohol, I am over 18, over 25, in fact over 35.  Must you ask me every time?"


----------



## demoivre

I go to the same Aldi store a few times a week and have only ever heard the store assistants ask customers if they are over 18 when buying alcohol - have never heard over 25 mentioned. I can't say I lose sleep over it me but when you're two score and twelve it seems a bit ridiculous to be asked and I'm never asked in any other store or off license about my vintage because it's depressingly obvious to anyone who reacts to light that I'm not borderline 18 . I find there's generally a bit of an  embarrassed laugh at the checkouts when mature people are asked are they over 18 - the roll eyes smiley would come in handy . My 19 year old daughter expects to be asked about her age though when buying alcohol and rightly so because, depending on the levels of face paint, one could reasonably think her to be anywhere between 17 and 21 or 22, lovely lady that she is.


----------



## fobs

i always get asked in Aldi and I am 43! They ask if I am over 18 though.....Think they ask this of everyone regardless of age. The customer before me was clearly in his late 60's at least and was also asked.


----------



## Leo

loulou117 said:


> this is a clear breach of the RRAI, so i'll be putting this in writing and requesting a response.



You do know that RRAI has no statutory binding?


----------



## Sunny

What's the problem here? It's not illegal for any store to refuse alcohol to people under 25 or even 50 if they so wish. It's just illegal to sell alcohol to under 18's. 

I can see why it's annoying but hardly worth writing letters etc. I think more places should do it. I would have no problem being asked for ID when I purchase alcohol and I am nearly 40. It doesn't bother me when I go to the States having to carry around ID.


----------



## Time

It could be worse. You could try buying alcohol in Tesco. They have a policy of only accepting the Garda age card as ID. Passports or Driving Licences are no good in Tesco.

I doubt many people over 25 would have an age card.


----------



## hfp

This sounds like a fuss over nothing. The point of the challenge 25 scheme is that it is ridiculously difficult to judge a persons age.  Just because a person looks 18, doesn't mean they are!! Retailers face prosecution and losing their licence for selling to under age people, and in NI at least, the person selling the alcohol, and not just the retailer can be fined thousands.  By setting the benchmark for requesting ID for anyone who *looks* under 25, the retailer is protected, the sales staff are protected, and more importantly children are being protected from the dangers of under-age drinking. 

Is it really that much hassle to produce a driving licence/passport etc to buy alcohol?  I'm 33, so don't get IDed too often, but I take it as a compliment when I do, and then have a laugh with the sales person when they see how old I really am!!

It does sound like Aldi could handle the policy better, if they're challenging people who look under 25, but without bothering to follow it up by asking for ID or applying it consistently, but as far as I'm concerned it's essential to stop underage sales.


----------



## wbbs

I was in Dealz yesterday and noticed a poster up with the Challenge 25 on it, as I was waiting for a manager to authorise a refund I asked the shop assistant about it as I was curious after reading this thread.  She advised me in their shop it has nothing to do with alcohol as they don't sell it but it referred to buying things like knives, would never have thought of that, it's not clear from the poster what it referred to.


----------



## Setanta12

wbbs said:


> I was in Dealz yesterday and noticed a poster up with the Challenge 25 on it, as I was waiting for a manager to authorise a refund I asked the shop assistant about it as I was curious after reading this thread.  She advised me in their shop it has nothing to do with alcohol as they don't sell it but it referred to buying things like knives, would never have thought of that, it's not clear from the poster what it referred to.



I'm sure some of the other Posters here would take issue with them not being allowed to buy knives ...

*Note to Self:- do not engage in arguments with anyone getting worked up on this issue*


----------



## flowerman

loulou117 said:


> Has anyone come across this and can anyone clarify what is "challenge 25" and is it a campaign enforced in the republic of Ireland.
> 
> *I'm in my late 30's and* *everytime I purchase alcohol in Aldi the staff member asks me "am I over the age of 25yrs"* - I emailed Aldi regarding this because *it is making me very uncomfortable* and they stated: its the law and all Aldi stores use the Challenge 25, they query a customers age when they think the customer might not be over 25.
> 
> This makes no sense and I have google this and I see its a campaign in the U.K. but cannot find anything on this in the republic of Ireland. The consumer board say, of course 18yrs is the legal age and I came across in the RRAI you can query someone's age if you think they are under 21.
> 
> Has anyone come across this "Challenge 25" when purchasing alcohol in Ireland.


 


loulou117 said:


> I do prefer shopping in Aldi but there's no way I'm going to be continually questioned am *I over 25yrs when I'm actually over 35yrs....*
> 
> *I have a nice detailed letter ready to go off tomorrow by registered post*.., just trying to get a contact name in the Head Office in Newbridge, Naas..


 


So if the gardai were to stop you at various missing person,spotcheck,green diesel,insurance or tax checkpoints and regulary ask you for id,would you be annoyed at them too? Would you send an email to Garda HQ complaining about it and then post a letter to them too??

Why dont you stop taking offence to being asked about your age,and take it as a compliment that you dont look your age and look alot younger than you are.

I mean really,how hard is it to show some ID as you are taking out your visa debit card or some cash to pay for said items....????Come on like.




Personally I think this is a great idea by Aldi and it hopefully prevents less young people drinking,getting drunk and having "problems" with the stuff from a young age.
Im 40 and I get asked on a regular basis for id in Aldi,I do be rather flattered by it and my wife and I have a good chuckle at the thoughts of other people thinking I look that much younger than I am.We regulary have a laugh and nice chat about it with the person on the till as he or she is scanning through our shopping.A bit of friendly banter doesnt hurt anyone.


----------



## flowerman

loulou117 said:


> When I was in touch with customer service they explained they had contacted that particular store and the manager apologises.


 

Are you for real or what??

The manager shouldnt have to apologise to you.

Infact the manager should be applauded for doing his/her job to the highest standards and making sure that his/her staff are trained and do their job too.


----------



## stefg

We encountered this Challenge 25 scheme over the weekend and I think Aldi need to improve staff training on it.  My wife and I, both in our 30s, were buying some shopping and had a bottle of red wine in our basket.  The girl at the till requested ID for it, which is perfectly fine, and I showed my drivers licence but she still refused to sell it to us because she wanted ID from my wife and she had none on her.  Neither of us look in any way under age and I think refusing to sell us the bottle of wine in this case was over the top. 

I really don't understand why when ID has been shown the person at the checkout would refuse to sell the alcohol.  It would suggest to me the that staff don't understand what the rules are intended for.  Aldi told me that the person at the till is personally liable if they sell alcohol to people underage but I don't see how this applies when ID has been presented.

My wife made a good point that they didn't challenge parents with teenage children we have seen buying large amounts of alcohol so the rule is applied inconsistently.

Anyway, it's not a major issue, it was just a minor frustration and I just thought I'd post it up cos I was surprised those accompanying the person paying need ID.


----------

